# Upper ball joint removal on hardbody



## jadehardbody (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey all, just wondering if anyone has advice or directions on how to remove the upper ball joint once upper screws are removed. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## jadehardbody (Aug 18, 2004)

Bump before bed.


----------

